# What is the best way to bulk up naturally in your opinion?



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 24, 2015)

I have some smaller friends that want to bulk up naturally, and they keep asking me for advice because I'm such a big guy, but I don't really know the best way to bulk up naturally as I always use AS. What is the best way to bulk up naturally for smaller people?


----------



## greggy (Jun 24, 2015)

Eat. A LOT. Plain and simple.  Easier said than done though.


----------



## Sully (Jun 24, 2015)

Lots of food, lots of protein, lots of complex carbs. Eat fatty fish 5 days a week, dozen eggs a day. Use creatine HCL, not monohydrate, before and after workouts, 2 grams each. Also 60 grams of fast digesting carbs immediately post workout. Dextrose is best. 

Also, ask them to define natural. Not everyone means the same thing when they use that word. I had a buddy that believed that "true naturals" don't even use whey protein, bcaa's, DHEA, creatine, or any form of legal nutritional supplements. I deal with another competitor at my second job that says as long as it can be purchased legally without a prescription, he considers it "natural". For him that includes products like those from IronMag Labs, which I definitely wouldn't consider to be natural, but he's perfectly fine with it. 

Everyone defines natural differently. Find out what he considers natural, and work within those limitations.


----------



## rebhchad (Jun 24, 2015)

yup... eat, eat, eat, eat, and then eat!!


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 27, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Lots of food, lots of protein, lots of complex carbs. Eat fatty fish 5 days a week, dozen eggs a day. Use creatine HCL, not monohydrate, before and after workouts, 2 grams each. Also 60 grams of fast digesting carbs immediately post workout. Dextrose is best.
> 
> Also, ask them to define natural. Not everyone means the same thing when they use that word. I had a buddy that believed that "true naturals" don't even use whey protein, bcaa's, DHEA, creatine, or any form of legal nutritional supplements. I deal with another competitor at my second job that says as long as it can be purchased legally without a prescription, he considers it "natural". For him that includes products like those from IronMag Labs, which I definitely wouldn't consider to be natural, but he's perfectly fine with it.
> 
> Everyone defines natural differently. Find out what he considers natural, and work within those limitations.


What do the carbs do pre workout??


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 27, 2015)

It's kind of hard to "bulk" naturally without becoming fat. Instead of having them bulk, particularly if they are smallish/lean now, and have them just lean gain. If they gain blubber they will never see the muscle the added. I would just have them add another 500 cals to their diet ED to ensure a calorie surplus and wish them the best. In all reality, most people I know only use a scoop of PRO powder once a day and so they are just undernurished.

Hawk


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah, I agree, that if they're natural, they don't have the edge you do otherwise when eating above and beyond maintenance which can result in great growth when you're 'on' but pure flab when you're not.  An increase in calories, good calories, up the training intensity some and watch the mirror.


----------



## psych (Jun 28, 2015)

Lot's of dead animals!


----------



## Sully (Jun 28, 2015)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> What do the carbs do pre workout??



The carbs are post workout, not pre. Dextrose is basically the exact same thing as blood sugar/glycogen. It goes immediately into the bloodstream and the corresponding insulin release drives it into the muscle to quickly replenish muscle glycogen and speed recovery. It's the fastest most efficient way to replenish muscle glycogen and jumpstart recovery.


----------



## psych (Jun 28, 2015)

Gummi bears for example are dextrose...


----------



## BigBob (Jun 28, 2015)

psych said:


> Gummi bears for example are dextrose...


Good idea for a new gummy bear. Amino gummys


----------



## Sully (Jun 28, 2015)

psych said:


> Gummi bears for example are dextrose...



Yup yup. As well as pixie sticks. Anything made by Haribo or Wonka is basically just dextrose. The filling in Pop Tarts is dextrose, so those work as well. Or you can just buy an 8 lb tub of it off Amazon for pennies a serving.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 28, 2015)

I prefer white rice.  I advise that moreso than complex carbs and to the other extreme sugars like gummis.


----------



## psych (Jun 29, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> I prefer white rice.  I advise that moreso than complex carbs and to the other extreme sugars like gummis.



SHUT UP GRIM!!! Eating all healthy and shit.....love candy post workout.
JK white rice is good.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 29, 2015)

psych said:


> SHUT UP GRIM!!! Eating all healthy and shit.....love candy post workout.
> JK white rice is good.



Lol,  he's just trying to make us feel bad for our post-workout  poptart Nutella sandwich.  Bet Grim does cardio too!!!


----------



## psych (Jun 30, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  he's just trying to make us feel bad for our post-workout  poptart Nutella sandwich.  Bet Grim does cardio too!!!



Ain't gone lie I do cardio....rope climbs and chain swing. Or I just fuck my g/f after test susp shot


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Dark Angel (Jul 1, 2015)

For myself I consider anything except hormones as natural. So that takes out AAS and Prohormones, essentially. But in the natural field there are trick I use to manipulate things to my benefit. Obviously food is King! And always will be. Nothing, I mean nothing will compensate for proper nutrition...not even AAS. What I do, being a very large natural, to manipulate things and not use hormones is to increase my natural hormones to their greatest potential. Or at least that's the goal. I take shit loads vitamins and natty test boosters. For myself; Tribulus - 6 grams, DAA - 13.5 grams, D3 - 5000 IU, HMB - 3 to 4 grams, Fish Oil - 2 grams, and tons of Leucine. Leucine is like AAS for naturals...shit is anabolic as F**k! Also as a key note I weigh +/- 300 lbs so dosage needs to be assigned per kg. second note with tons of stuff coming into the body they need to be a fish and drink the shit out of water to help flush wastes out.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 1, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  he's just trying to make us feel bad for our post-workout  poptart Nutella sandwich.  Bet Grim does cardio too!!!



I had two double quarter pounders and 16 bbq wings from pizza hut for lunch yesterday.  Psych, sour patch kids are killer PWO actually, especially if you start going hypo from log.  HAHA

My workouts are very high volume, i'll lose 3lbs in water while drinking  a gallon, so, cardio is not really on my agenda lately. Still under 9%  LMAO!


----------



## psych (Jul 1, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> I had two double quarter pounders and 16 bbq wings from pizza hut for lunch yesterday.  Psych, sour patch kids are killer PWO actually, especially if you start going hypo from log.  HAHA
> 
> My workouts are very high volume, i'll lose 3lbs in water while drinking  a gallon, so, cardio is not really on my agenda lately. Still under 9%  LMAO!



You better be under 9% if your avatar is Gunter!!!! 

Went hypo one time driving back from gym (stone training) one day. I just started taking MK677. Pulled over in car staggered into a 711 and just walked up to the fridge with Gatoraid. Opened one and slammed it. Before the counter guy could yell at me I grabbed cash and held it over my head. Went up to the counter and told him I was diabetic and forgot my glucose and emergency bracelet.  Drove home and went to bed......MK677 is nuts!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 1, 2015)

psych said:


> You better be under 9% if your avatar is Gunter!!!!
> 
> Went hypo one time driving back from gym (stone training) one day. I just started taking MK677. Pulled over in car staggered into a 711 and just walked up to the fridge with Gatoraid. Opened one and slammed it. Before the counter guy could yell at me I grabbed cash and held it over my head. Went up to the counter and told him I was diabetic and forgot my glucose and emergency bracelet.  Drove home and went to bed......MK677 is nuts!


Damn, close one!
I did 15iu of slin, ate about 160 carbs complex and simple then an hour later at the supermarket went massively hypo.  Walked over the pharmacy aisle, ripped open some glucose tabs and started sucking them down right there.  Closed the bottle after downing about 10 and went up front and paid for it. LOL


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 2, 2015)

Still under 9% my man!
Got home today, had some sierra mist *made with real sugar about 7 oz, started veining up like mad yo!  Just sitting checking email!
Tonight: 2 quarter pounders with cheese, 6 BBQ wings w/ bleu cheese, large fries, 6 or so tater tots my weak-willed family members couldn't finish,  , 2 large glasses of water.
I'm STILL HUNGRY.  WTF.  Not for junk either, for FOOD.
I'm thinking an eye round sandwich on Ezekiel bread with fresh roasted garlic and olive oil.  After that, it's a LARGE snickers and POP TARTS Maggie!!! Oh yeah son!
I got S'mores, Wild Cherry, Fudge, Hot Fudge Sundae, BRING IT!


NOTE: was throwing down sets of 50 pushups while I was waiting for the wife's steak to cook, etc. I'm up to 350 pushups tonight.
Hope it doesn't impact tomorrow's workout....Yeah right!  I'm ready to F**K shit up.  No doubt.  You're either in, or you're OUT!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 2, 2015)

425 pushups.  Had to back off - had to help my girls getting ready for bed.
Now, in a short while, I'm going to have a pint of Ben and Jerry's chocolate cheesecake ice cream, a snickers bar, some assorted pop tarts, then some well-deserved sleep. ;D
I will whisper your name Maggie as I drift off to sleep in my sugar coma. 
The coolest thing is washing it down with a Crystal Light lemonade or grape over ice LMAO!


----------



## psych (Jul 8, 2015)

After being in the hosptial for so long I can only do machines that aren't plate loaded. To fatigued and tired. I do about a 1/4 of what i use to volume wise and about 50% on strength.  Kept most size but eating every 3-4 hours is the way to go.  People say 2-3 but you got to get use to that shit...


----------



## chrisr116 (Jul 8, 2015)

The Grim Repper said:


> Damn, close one!
> I did 15iu of slin, ate about 160 carbs complex and simple then an hour later at the supermarket went massively hypo.  Walked over the pharmacy aisle, ripped open some glucose tabs and started sucking them down right there.  Closed the bottle after downing about 10 and went up front and paid for it. LOL


I have learned to keep a pack with me that I can get to quickly.  Not using slin but still go hypo sometimes.


----------

